# Has anyone worked for EscapetoTuscany.com?



## atemis (Mar 9, 2010)

I would be interested to hear if anyone has had experience of working for this company, owned by Lisa Tugwell.


----------



## Jeremyrush (Oct 7, 2010)

*Working in Italy*

Where are they based ?



atemis said:


> I would be interested to hear if anyone has had experience of working for this company, owned by Lisa Tugwell.


----------



## atemis (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeremyrush said:


> Where are they based ?


Hi, I was told in London, she was in the process of registering the business in Italy in July this year. Have you worked for them?


----------

